
Show HN: Get the list of TODO comments with verbose details - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/git-pending
======
isuke
Hi It's nice tool! but, there may be too few annotation types. `'HACK',
'OPTIMIZE' is exist in ruby style guide ([https://github.com/rubocop-hq/ruby-
style-guide](https://github.com/rubocop-hq/ruby-style-guide)). Can't add they?
or make to able to add they by user them self.

